# I in no way enforce child labor ;)



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

How else was i supposed to aquascape a 210g when entry points are 7ft in the air?


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

lmao....that's priceless...lol


----------



## it4lian (Mar 4, 2008)

rofl... great idea


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

haha. the funny thing is im small enough to do that xD

and i probably would too


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

That is awesome, Marty!


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

very cool.Its going to be nice


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Cool. Love the tank in the wall.

Hmm, omnivorous livebearer, looks like it need a bigger tank.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

You did good with those photographs OS.

TR


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Classic


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

we will be reaquascaping this tomorrow with 200lbs of river rock i had brought in. Same kid be going in again


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

Cool beans, Marty!

Hey, are one of those the koralia I have now? Have I mentioned how awesome its working, Marty!  This thing pushes some water around.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

That tank is WAY overstocked!


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

That species averages about 5'11" when fully grown. You need a MUCH bigger tank or you will stunt it's growth.


----------

